# Receiving US SS benefits in Mexico



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

[ ] I know you setup your SS payments through the Embassy - my wife turns 66 this year and we were thinking of having her drawn SS. Do you get a W2 sent to you via US mail ? do you get it online ? how does that work and is it timely ? (Just finished this years taxes )


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lat19n said:


> [ ] I know you setup your SS payments through the Embassy - my wife turns 66 this year and we were thinking of having her drawn SS. Do you get a W2 sent to you via US mail ? do you get it online ? how does that work and is it timely ? (Just finished this years taxes )


I just checked my records. When I moved here, I had retired, so I had no income except for my SS pension, hence no W2 forms needed to be sent to me in Mexico. However, ever year I get a 1099 form sent to me from the SSA to my Mexican mailing address, which is an Apartado Postal at my local branch of Correos Mexicanos.


----------

